# What is your favorite Disney movie?



## Ingrid (Apr 7, 2010)

what is everyone's favorite Disney movie?

For me its the lion king, Tarzan and Aladdin


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh...that's a tough one! I _did_ love the Lion King.






Are we including Disney/Pixar movies? Because some of those have been great as well.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 8, 2010)

Cinderella Hands Down Best Classic Disney Animation Ever!!!!!


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 8, 2010)

The Little Mermaid. No competition. Cute fishie people, singing crabs, big mean octopus... what's not to like?


----------



## piegirl (Apr 8, 2010)

_Sleeping Beauty_ for me. The scene where the three fairies were getting ready for Aurora's birthday in their forest cottage is one of my favorite Disney scenes... random I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## perlanga (Apr 8, 2010)

Cinderella, I think every woman dreams of being her deep down inside. I always think of how she made lemonade out of lemons.

I can watch the scene where she pulls out the other glass slipper over and over again!


----------



## Doya G (Apr 8, 2010)

ooooh that's hard!

my most fav is Aladdin. i know it by heart!!! and there was this period of time where i had to watch it atleast once everyday!

then comes lil mermaid, Cinderella.


----------



## nikkixoxoxo (Apr 8, 2010)

The Little Mermaid.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 8, 2010)

The little mermaid





And that old Fantasia movie, it's fantastic !


----------



## heartofdarkness (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't know if I could choose a favourite Disney film; there are so many good ones that I think it would be difficult to pick!


----------



## LilDee (Apr 9, 2010)

Oooh!! I love all the classics!

My favorite is probably Aladdin (always wanted to be Jasmine when i grow up.. haha)

Also Beauty and the Beast..

Of the more recent ones I LOVE Enchanted,

And just got the Princess and the Frog as a late b-day present from my best friend who went to see it with me in theaters.. (we were basically the only adults without kids haha)


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Apr 9, 2010)

Beauty &amp; The Beast has been my favourite since I was about 10. I love it, could watch it all day. There was a musical of it on last year in theatres but I didn't get a chance to go see it. I was so disappointed! hehe &lt;3


----------



## sooperficial (Apr 9, 2010)

Cinderella! It has the best songs and I love Gus-Gus!


----------



## bCreative (Apr 9, 2010)

The Lion King

Little Mermaid

Beauty and the Beast

Mulan

Aladdin

Emperor's New Groove


----------



## Lucy (Apr 9, 2010)

the lion king, hands down!!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 10, 2010)

I really loved the princess and the frog, haha, like Dee, my friend and I were the only adults without children in the cinema!

the others would be:

the emperor's new groove and mulan would probably be my favourites, there are so many funny one-liners in Emperor's -

I love when the emperor says, BOOM baby! lol!

and then, when he's all YAY I'm a llama again!

comedy gold


----------



## esha (Apr 10, 2010)

The Lion King

as for Disney/Pixar - Toys Story (both)


----------



## lolaB (Apr 10, 2010)

Lion King, even more so after I saw the musical.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 10, 2010)

The Little Mermaid.


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 11, 2010)

The Little Mermaid all the way! Cinderella is a close second.

I also LOVE Disney/Pixar movies... Toy Story, Monster's Inc., Finding Nemo... great movies. I have to get my kids to watch more Disney. I bought Connor the Cars movie... and he wasn't interested at all surprisingly.


----------



## jodevizes (Apr 11, 2010)

OMG does nobody like Snow White (Some day my prince will come.) Bambi and Fantasia ?


----------



## Minka (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh wow... it's so hard to say

Oliver and Company, 101 Dalmations, the Lion King, Monsters INC, and Emperor's New Groove.

It's hard for me to put them in a true to value order in my mind... those are my favorites though &lt;3.


----------



## loopymeg (Apr 11, 2010)

Mulan, Emperor's New Groove, Up, Beauty &amp; The Beast. Not necessarily in that order.

I _love_ Disney - fortunately, so do most of my housemates, considering that I probably watch at least 1 Disney movie per week, on average.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 11, 2010)

I would say my all time favorite movies for Disney are Aladdin, The Lion King, Mulan, The Little Mermaid, Pocahantas(sp)


----------



## xdanielleeex (Apr 14, 2010)

I love love love Beauty and the Beast!!


----------



## bia910 (Apr 17, 2010)

Well i love them all! BUT if i had to choose i would go for The Lion King.


----------



## kayley123 (Apr 17, 2010)

Favorite Disney Movies (ranked, pretty much):

1. Beauty and the Beast

2. Aladdin

3. Mulan

4. The Lion King

5. The Hunchback of Notre Dame (okay, I know this one isn't that popular, but the music is really really good!)

6. Hercules (It's just so funny, I love James Woods as Hades and Megara isn't a typical love interest, I can't resist, it has to be on the list even though its REALLY REALLY FREAKING INACCURATE)

7. The Jungle Book--a classic, great music, great characters...

8. Robin Hood--so I'm a sucker for hero stories...


----------



## ZsaZsa (Apr 17, 2010)

I love Tarzan, the lion king, beauty and the beast, and the little mermaid.


----------



## Bellaluna (Apr 18, 2010)

Bambi and Old Yeller scarred me for life.


----------



## kayley123 (Apr 18, 2010)

I kinda want to see The Emperor's New Groove since I've heard (even from friends who aren't really Disney fans) that it's pretty funny.

Bambi had gorgeous artwork, especially in scenery; and Sleeping Beauty had a really unique medieval artwork look...it really depends on how you're judging it (story, character design, artwork, animation, music, etc.) I think what's really special about Disney is the songs though.

Yes, I'm a Disney nerd!

Mary Poppins, Bedknobs &amp; Broomsticks, anyone?


----------



## Ingrid (Apr 18, 2010)

I love Mary Poppins as well =)


----------



## StakeEdward (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, how can I even begin to pick a favorite? Probably Beauty &amp; the Beast, Aladdin, and Hunchback if I had to name just a few favorites...though The Lion King is also in there. The Little Mermaid is ok, but I like the fact that people actually had to fall in love in the movies I mentioned rather than it being love at first sight. That's also why I hate Snow White...I find it incredibly boring





Oh, as for Pixar movies, Toy Story by far!

&amp; in terms of live action...it's impossible for me to say which Disney live-action film is my favorite. Maybe Enchanted.


----------



## kayley123 (Apr 24, 2010)

I feel very weird, because although I like the music for The Little Mermaid, and it was the first, or one of the first, movies I ever owned on video, I wouldn't even put it in my top 10...most people I know who are my age, or around my age (24) say its their favorite, or at least in their Top 3.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 24, 2010)

Lion King takes a very close second to The Little Mermaid.

Unda da sea, Unda da sea

Dahlin it's betta dong where it's wetta

Take it from meeee

Up on de shore dey work all day

Out in de sun dey slave away

While we devoting,

Full time to floating

Unda da sea...

(Steelband music)

Pa-pa-pa-na-pa-pa-pam-pam-pam-pam

Pa-pa-pa-na-pa-pa-pam-pam-pam-pam


----------



## blueangel1023 (Apr 24, 2010)

Definitely Little Mermaid hands down! I remembered trying to dye my hair red when I was lil with Kool-Aid. My mom flipped out when she came home to see a mess in the kitchen (lol)

Beauty &amp; the Beast is my 2nd fave. I just love the songs and know them by heart!


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 25, 2010)

Lion King, Mulan, Finding Nemo, James And The Giant Peach.


----------



## ibasttpwanse (Apr 25, 2010)

When I was little is was Cinderella. Now it's Fantasia, Jungle Book and The Little Mermaid for the music!


----------



## equus18 (May 2, 2010)

I like the old Disney movies like Herbie the Love Bug, Shaggy D.A., The Parent Trap (original, of course), Flubber, Apple Dumpling Gang, The Absent-Minded Professor, That Darn Cat, etc. These are classics when movies were innocent and clean. I bought the whole Herbie series on DVD for my son and he loves them! (I guess I am showing my age LOL)

Originally Posted by *Bellaluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bambi and Old Yeller scarred me for life.



Same here. I love Bambi (the character) though. And I still have my Bambi bed sheet and pillow case from 30 years ago. Yes, I am old!


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 2, 2010)

Beauty and the Beast and the Little Mermaid.

But my favorite animated movie is

The swan princess.


----------



## kayley123 (May 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Imprintwilight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Beauty and the Beast and the Little Mermaid. 
But my favorite animated movie is

The swan princess.

Oh, Swan Princess...not a favorite of mine, but some of the music is good...not sure who made it...oh, hey--they're not Disney, but Anastasia (Fox), anyone? I liked that one though I guess it got panned...and Quest for Camelot (Warner Bros) I like some of the music!


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 3, 2010)

I love quest for camelot. it's great.


----------



## kayley123 (May 4, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Imprintwilight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love quest for camelot. it's great. Hehe I think it was the first or second soundtrack I owned on CD...either that or Anastasia (they came out sort of near each other...Mulan, too)...


----------



## divadoll (May 4, 2010)

Toy Story!!


----------



## AgnethaS (May 9, 2010)

I like Donald Duck. And Hercules when it comes to long ones


----------



## kayley123 (May 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *equus18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the old Disney movies like Herbie the Love Bug, Shaggy D.A., The Parent Trap (original, of course), Flubber, Apple Dumpling Gang, The Absent-Minded Professor, That Darn Cat, etc. These are classics when movies were innocent and clean. I bought the whole Herbie series on DVD for my son and he loves them! (I guess I am showing my age LOL) Oh, those old ones are so much fun! I've seen a lot of the remakes (Freaky Friday!--I think there are TWO remakes!, That Darn Cat, Flubber-Absent Minded Professor, The Parent Trap, etc.) and for some reason I never like them as much as the old ones--maybe just because I saw the old ones first, but it seems like the newer ones, while updated, have lost some of the charm of the originals. And for some reason I really miss Alonzo Hawk (pretty much always played by Keenan Wynn--who, by the way, is also a gangster in Kiss Me, Kate...yes I'm a musicals freak), even though he's always so mean and evil. Wow, saying all this makes me feel old, but I'm 24...Sometimes I think I should have been born in the 50s though.


----------



## Karren (May 20, 2010)

Snow White!! Nothing like a story about a beautiful girl and 7 small miners!!


----------



## AudreyNola (May 20, 2010)

Animated: The Little Mermaid and Finding Nemo

Classics: Mary Poppins and The Parent Trap


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Snow White!! Nothing like a story about a beautiful girl and 7 small miners!!



wow karren the way you describe it i would think its a porn movie lol


----------



## Aib2iy5j (May 21, 2010)

Cinderella,


----------



## pretty_pink13 (May 21, 2010)

I just love beauty and the beast! Especially the "be our guest" song. LOL.


----------



## b'lana (May 22, 2010)

definitely the little mermaid awww


----------

